# Scarlatti The Complete Keyboard Works: Richard Lester vs Scott Ross



## Scarlattilover (May 1, 2012)

I've loved Scarlatti ever since I've seen Fernando Valenti on William Buckley's "Firing Line" in the early 1970's. Being a completist, I've tried to get every Sonata in my collection, starting with the Valenti LPs. When the Ross complete edition on 34 CDs on Erato came out, I bought that. I understand that Richard Lester has just completed a 38 CD complete edition. I noted that volume 7 has Sonatas that are in addition to the Kirkpatrick catalogue. Rather than buy unnecessary (to me) duplications to the already excellent Ross output, what volumes must be bought from the Lester edition to have the ultimate complete Scarlatti?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't help with your question - but have one of my own: How closely does the playing of anyone else in your collection resemble that of Valenti? I ask because his control of dynamics on the harpsichord is unique in my experience.


----------



## Scarlattilover (May 1, 2012)

I'm not an expert on that. The only reason I collected Valenti was because he was the keyboardist with the most Scarlatti output at the time.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Scarlattilover said:


> I'm not an expert on that. The only reason I collected Valenti was because he was the keyboardist with the most Scarlatti output at the time.


So... you haven't listened to his playing enough - or recently enough - to make an informed judgement?

Speaking of judgement, I am not making one here. Just hoping for a source of expertise.


----------



## Scarlattilover (May 1, 2012)

Its Volume 7. I checked each volume, and this is the only one with 13 newly discovered sonatas that are not on Kirkpatrick catalogue. You can buy the mp3's for it. Which brings me to another question: would there be a significant loss in quality by just purchasing the mp3 rather than the CD?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Scarlattilover said:


> Its Volume 7. I checked each volume, and this is the only one with 13 newly discovered sonatas that are not on Kirkpatrick catalogue. You can buy the mp3's for it. Which brings me to another question: would there be a significant loss in quality by just purchasing the mp3 rather than the CD?


Unless your hearing is 'of a very high order', MP3 of 265KB/s or higher will do you fine.

[Note: this is a common non-audiophiliac opinion.]


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Scarlattilover said:


> Its Volume 7. I checked each volume, and this is the only one with 13 newly discovered sonatas that are not on Kirkpatrick catalogue. You can buy the mp3's for it. Which brings me to another question: would there be a significant loss in quality by just purchasing the mp3 rather than the CD?


FYI...

http://www.pristineclassical.com/LargeWorks/Keyboard/PAKM020.php


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Can't help with your question - but have one of my own: How closely does the playing of anyone else in your collection resemble that of Valenti? I ask because his control of dynamics on the harpsichord is unique in my experience.


Dynamics on the harpsichord? Other than doubling of manuals or a lute stop, I wonder what on earth you mean!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Dynamics on the harpsichord? Other than doubling of manuals or a lute stop, I wonder what on earth you mean!


The dynamics are there; how he managed them I dunno. Listen; if you figure out how he did it, please post!


----------



## superorganic (Jul 6, 2012)

In my listening experience, there are at least three ways to vary the dynamics. Change the register. Change the duration of a note (yes, you can do this, but some harpsichords are better at it than others). Change the music the way Scarlatti did it, by changing the number of notes in a chord.


----------



## superorganic (Jul 6, 2012)

Scott Ross was very good but Richard Lester is right at the top, one of the few truly great harpsichordists. Betcha you would love his complete set Scarlatti. If you have a limited budget, I would suggest that you start with Vol II (K200s)and Vol IV (K400s). There is an abundance of exquisite music in these two 4-CD volumes to keep you busy for a very long time.


----------

